

Ask HN: Is anyone doing a VPOS with card reader and printer for the iPad? - smashing

I don't mean iPhone only, but instead as a Universal app for iOS.
======
mitchelldm7
There are all kinds of them...

Lightspeed: <http://www.lightspeedretail.com/ipad/>

Shopkeep: <http://www.shopkeep.com>

Silver: <http://ncrsilver.com/>

Verifone MPOS: <http://mpos.verifone.com>

~~~
smashing
Thank you. I'll check them out.

